# Rescue needed in Michigan



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure if this is the right place or not so sorry if it is not  

I was talking to a friend in Michigan who has a friend looking for a Maltese to adopt there as they lost their Maltese at 17 years of age a few months ago. 

Does anyone know of any in michigan I can pass on to her? She wants a younger one as they want many years with the little one per my friend.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

There are two, a boy and a girl that must go together. They need rescuing asap. Both sweethearts and spayed/neutered. $150.00 for both. I will send the link if your friend is still looking.
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

theboyz said:


> There are two, a boy and a girl that must go together. They need rescuing asap. Both sweethearts and spayed/neutered. $150.00 for both. I will send the link if your friend is still looking.
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Ok send link and i will send to her on facebook


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Please send to your friend asap.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Prudenville, MI | Heidi &Henry must.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

theboyz said:


> Please send to your friend asap.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Prudenville, MI | Heidi &Henry must.


ok just did -thanks


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I put them on my facebook too  They are too cute


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you so much. I have been so worried for them and hope they get a happy home.
This is a kill shelter and they need to be taken asap!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

theboyz said:


> Thank you so much. I have been so worried for them and hope they get a happy home.
> This is a kill shelter and they need to be taken asap!


she just picked up the message today to pass on to her friend - paws crossed - I will tell her it is a kill shelter and time is of the essence


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

if everyone could send around on facebook too this may help


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just clicked on the link and it says the link is no longer good -- so maybe someone got them. I sure hope so.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Just clicked on the link and it says the link is no longer good -- so maybe someone got them. I sure hope so.


woo hoo that is great news


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just talked to them and yes they were taken together!!!!! Whew!!!!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

theboyz said:


> Just talked to them and yes they were taken together!!!!! Whew!!!!
> Thanks everyone.


so happy  we were sending it around so hope it helped


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She said they just left!!!! I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

theboyz said:


> She said they just left!!!! I will sleep better tonight.


woo hoo thanks for checking and keeping us posted. Anytime you see one let us know and I will pass it around on facebook as well as others - sometimes that helps 

we rehomed 3 of my friend's yorks in an hour after she passed away. Sadly two had to be rehomed due to aggression and I have the 3rd who has been fine. The other two were also rehomed a secpmd time on facebook within a day so I think it really helps. I think dogs are like people some just do not get along LOL so glad we could get them both into their forever homes fingers crossed. I feel blessed Lucy fit in with my gang as I was really worried about that.


----------



## noneez (Jul 19, 2008)

So so happy for this great out-come...hope everything goes well for all involved!!!!!!


----------

